# SD: Dyno Day in January?



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=72318

I'm trying to get one together.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

What time might be doable I get off work at 2:30 and I'll be able to get the dyno spots are at within minutes.


----------



## Iczer200sx (May 23, 2002)

any update with this?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

We're shooting for January 17th at AEBS. Will post more info as I receive it.


----------

